# CCC Ride video??



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Is anybody goin to video the ride at ccc?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I know Polaris425 plans on shootin some vids.... Walker will most likely have his lil vid camera, I'm bringin a waterproof digital cam so I can take plenty of still shots... havnt shot any video off of it yet so not sure how good the quality is. More than likely many others will bring cameras as well


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yes i'm bringing mine . i know metal man will probably video some and andryiii will shoot some video's . so we should have plenty of camera's..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm sure there will be LOTS of footage.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

sweet because i want a copy if possible. tryin to get a bunch of people from utica and raymond to start ridin at ccc.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

My wife and I will be bringing our camera... It is a digital, with video, and it takes pretty good vids... I know that there will be plenty of people taking videos, and they will all eventually end up here..


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

ok cool. well i cant wait. 1 more week.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Yea, and next week at work is going to last a lifetime... LOL


----------



## bigchevy6 (Jul 22, 2010)

yeah, there will be at least 2 cameras coming up w/ us. what would be cool is if we could combine everybodys footage into one video.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

That would be bad a. I would do it but I don't have the editing stuff that I need. One of my freinds is big in that video stuff. He might do it but he's a tight wadd. All I need is a few second videos and a few still shots of me and bruterider27.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It will all be on youtube for sure. Everyone that makes videos after the ride if they will get with me I'll set up a pswd for them to use the MIMB account to post videos so they will all be in one place. 


I'll see what I can do about getting every ones footage put together on a DVD. I have a few friends, I'll just have to look into it and see what we can do. Obviously it wont be free but... shouldnt be too bad.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd be interested in one of those DVDs if it happens


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm preordering 2. Haha. If or when it happens I don't care how much I just want a DVD.


----------



## bigchevy6 (Jul 22, 2010)

sounds great, all we really need to do for those who video is to upload into a file and everyone send to it to an address designated by polaris425, that way he has everyones footage and can get it to his buddies that can make it into a dvd, if thats ok w/ him that is. idk, just an option to get it done i guess, like he said, he could get it set up to where everyones footage is in the same place.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll make one fo free! All that each camera would have to do is send me a file with all the video combined and I will break it all apart and make a movie of everyone's trip combined. Y'all tell me if you want music over or music over half and which songs you prefer... And I'll get to work. Then I can send you a file back, and you could then burn it to your disk or upload it wherever.. The possibilities are endless! LMK


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds good. Your videos always turn out cool :rockn:


----------



## bigchevy6 (Jul 22, 2010)

We should make "hell of a time" one of the songs


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

#*^%! I wanna be there sooo bad! hope you all have a great time at CCC and I LOVE the idea of a DVD. I agree with P425; aandryiii does make a **** good vid and with all the different views, I'm sure it'll be sweet.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

thanks yall. ill pay for a dvd. haha if yall want to see a ******ed off guy let bruterider27 get stuck and ill pull him out haha he hates that crap. oh on the dvd that everybody loves a mercury would do perfect for 27 hole i think.


----------

